# Game 48: Cavs @ Heat (1/31 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, January 31, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Without looking them up, name the Cavs starting SG and SF? 

Time to build on the nice OKC win and extend this streak to 3. The Cavs are about to lose their 20th game in a row tonight in Orlando.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't believe the Cavs start Manny Harris. LOL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manny Harris & Christian Eyenga 

Wow, if we lose this one...I might be homicidal.

This should (better) be a crushing victory.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Free wins free candy


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Trap game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron played pretty bad in that last game vs Cleveland. I'm sure he remembers and will come out focused.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

The Heat (especially LeBron) doesn't want to be _that_ team that snaps the Cavs current losing streak. They'll be ready to play tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron won't let Cavs beat us. You'd be a fool to think any different.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4th game in 5 nights....i dunno...it's definitely a trap.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Trap my butt. We beat them by 20, still ridin high off that OKC win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cavs lose another player for tonight. They'll be without Boobie Gibson tonight. He'd gone 8-13 from 3 in the previous 2 games vs Miami.

In their last 31 games, the Cavs are 1-30 mg:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the steal and alleyoop to Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> IraHeatBeat Ira Winderman
> Wade alley-oop from Chalmers on the Heat's first possession. It's over.


:laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't even know who a lot of these Cavs players are.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-2 Heat

timeout Cavs

Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is rocking a sleave now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sup guys! I just got home from Cary, NC. 12+ hr drive, fortunately sitting shotgun. Just in time to snap on some Heat!

We better not ruin my homecoming. It's just the type of game we'd lose for me, considering the entirety of the circumstances. We love losing these kind of games.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario take that sleeve off this instant


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 turnovers for the Heat already. Thats becoming a problem of late.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, someone may have mentioned it in the last thread, but I didn't get to read it. I assumed MC had some sort of injury causing him to wear the sleeve yesterday, but seeing him in it again makes me think he wants to cop the style. If LeBron was wearing it still we'd have 4/5 guys rocking them. That would be hilarious. 5/5 with Royo - Rio - Wade - Bron - Z. Funny stuff.

Sick fastbreak runner on two guys by Wade.

Eyenga answers with a three


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn Z's knees ruined a beautiful Wade dime. But at least Z got the rebounds and score!

STATS FTW!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's that Wade/Miller/Lebron lineup again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Mario take that sleeve off this instant


LOL my thoughts exactly after seeing that horrific turnover earlier.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MM with the sleeve, is that normal?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HAHAHA!!! Miller has sleeve now to! Come on Bosh! Your turn. This is hilarious to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh picks up his 2nd foul and has to come out. 

Did we see this lineup yesterday?

Wade
Miller
JJ
Lebron
Z


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Was really hoping to see Jones in a sleeve then. :laugh:

Cavs games are so boring we're resorting to sleeve discussion.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn Wade, that standing put-back was insane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sweet layup by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> MM with the sleeve, is that normal?


He's never worn one prior, to my knowledge, save for after that shoulder injury last year, but that was like the one Wade wore earlier this season, covering the shoulder. Knowing him, its injury based though.

Sick putback by Dwyane after the LeBron miss. Tom Haberstroh (follow him on twitter. Smart man) was right. He pogos under the rim better than ANYONE.

Wade is sooo nasty. 10 pts already.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

My favorite sleeve is definitely big Z


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Very pretty move by Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude. I ****ing love our team when (almost) healthy. UD, come back and lock this down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade out, House in.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

102 assisted baskets for James Jones lmao.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with a layup off a Miller rebound. What an awesome rebounder Mike is.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Who would have thought Mike Miller's biggest contribution so far would be rebounds


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 333333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jones does need a sleeve. LOL, this is more exciting than Manny Harris.

I still need to watch yesterdays game in its entirety, but I didnt se that particular line up when I was watching.

I'm loving this no Arroyo (sorry Smith), +House&Miller line-up we're morphing to. Leaving JJ in makes it that much better. I didn't expect him to be where he's at over the summer, so other than him, and not having Dampier, this is the rotation I wanted over the summer. I know we got Damp after the summer, but I pipedreamed about him with all the discussion there had been. Clearly the pipedreaming wasn't totally warranted, but he's played decently considering the knee issues.

I love the way Miller rebounds, that one earlier had Cavs on it all the way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just knew Joel would get a piece of that.

Nice post move by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel in, you know Lebron is going to go hard trying to get him an alley-oop


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus, Lebron can never get the lower body contact fouls at the rim. Refs just seem to overlook it since he so strong.

35-20 after 1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Post sighting for LeBron. Great move. He's becoming a different player here. Not sure what exactly that says yet. He's clearly rocking less mojo than in Cleveland, but once that comes around he'll be better with what he's learned.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade just put Parker in a spin cycle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Just knew Joel would get a piece of that.
> 
> Nice post move by Lebron


Joel is the only guy other than Zo who you just know will block a shot sometimes. Its not even a surprise, you can even hear it in Eric and Tony's voices.

Harris triples. DraftExpress had said some good things bout him, he intrigued me at draft time. Statistical breakdowns showed him as one of the best scoring guards in the draft.

Dwyane Wade is the best scorer in the league. Sorry Kevin "I'm a bitch" Durant.

Oh yeah, what did Eddie do yesterday?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Miller!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones out, Bosh in.

Gets unfair at times


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller 333333

I hate those new 2011 Jordans up close in the few colorways we've seen, but on TV they look good. They have some great performance specs though, including interchangeable soles for "Explosion" or "Quickness."

There are no duds in our rotation anymore. Nice.

Good D by Wade there, but Hickson scores after.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is that _feel_ that Wade gets in every year. So fun to watch. His fg% is crazy when it happens. Usually he's dishing mad dimes, too, but that hasn't been his role (not to my surprise) this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has been crazy efficient of late.

Wade again!

21 on 9-11


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333333

on fire!

24 on 10-12

Even P.Diddy is impressed


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's playing good D too

Wade 3333...what?

Diddy lovin' it!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

a player worthy of an arm sleeve


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I just can't hear out an argument that Kobe is better than Dwyane anymore. Hasn't been statistically for years. Now you can just see it.

Dwyane/LeBron co-MVPs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade!

Rick Toss THE BOSS impressed :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane jam from LeBron no-look!!!!

1st quarter rebound record with 19 for season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn and I was offered good, cheap tickets for this game. Wouldn't have worked though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh just cant get in a rhythm tonight because of these fouls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL they didn't wanna call that foul for Wade but had to.

Sick, sick, play with Wade and James. I call the avy on that one....LOOOOOOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with a couple of sweet passes in a row


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why call a timeout? Heat were in such a good rhythm.

It doesnt matter at all tonight, but still.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game like this, Spo wants to work on some of the bad habits the heat have had of late. Good timeout. Get everyone's focus back on defense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you see those last 3 defensive plays? Spo is probably having a heart attack out there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mc 3333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is one of the best PGs in the league. And he's a SF.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mario can keep the sleeve for now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

/good 3pt shooting tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And he can dunk. W-wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cleveland is kinda sorta hanging in there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, 13pt game just like that.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike Miller is such an awesome rebounder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ending this quarter horribly.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This second half better be one of those 30 point complete defensive lockdowns


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Defense has not been strong tonight. No reason to give up 54 points in a half to the Cavs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Also we need to figure out this turnover thing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

57 points to the Cavs??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

66-57 at the half

Horrible end to the quarter.

57 is way too much to give up to any team, especially this awful Cavs team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Glad the Cavs got back into it. Should give Spoelstra something to work with at half time. They need to come out in the 3rd and end the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's clear that we sort of figured it would be a blow out, and then lost focus. Things got too easy. Plus it's the second night of a back to back--so you want to take it easy if you can.

I trust Spo to get them refocused for the second half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spot on. I saw it coming too. When we make sick runs on bad teams too early, we always give up big runs and let them back in, doesn't matter who against.

They just stopped caring on D and got fairly sloppy on O. Plus, why did Wade come out? Come on Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Spot on. I saw it coming too. When we make sick runs on bad teams too early, we always give up big runs and let them back in, doesn't matter who against.
> 
> They just stopped caring on D and got fairly sloppy on O. Plus, why did Wade come out? Come on Spo.


Because Wade always comes out around the 4 minute mark in the 2nd quarter. Spo needs to learn to be a little more flexible with his sub patterns, especially when Wade is feeling it and the Heat are up big. Pretty much could have iced it early keeping him out there the way he was playing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5pt game now :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3pt game.

This is embarrassing. Heat need to wake the hell up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hasnt made one of those circus and1's yet this season. He's usually good for a couple of those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting sloppy again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12pts 13rbs for big Z tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet and1 off the post by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron gets hits again at the basket and doesnt get the call. Still made it though.

89-72 Miami after 3

Hopefully the Heat can go on a nice run to start the 4th and ice it early enough so that Wade, Lebron and Bosh can rest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You could not make that move in high school, that Wade just made.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont know how that play wasnt a travel :laugh:

Good to see the Heat not falling asleep and letting the Cavs back into this one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike with another 9 boards ho hum


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like House and Miller have knocked Arroyo out of the rotation for now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Miller is like the bastard hybrid of Steve Kerr and Dennis Rodman.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

House and Miller have great chemistry together


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is Mike Miller our best rebounder until UD comes back?

HOUSE is on FIRE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2nd unit is so much more potent with House and Mike Miller


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Poor Byron Scott. Still dont know why the hell he agreed to take this job before Lebron announced his decision.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think I love Mike Miller :yep:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL even Juwan hits


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller gets another double double


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo 33333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Money Mike with his 3rd double double of the year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike and House are +22 and +26 respectively tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Joel is the king of lean stat lines:

0 pts
0 rbs
0 ast
1 blk
2 fouls
23 minutes

:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 117-90

3 wins in a row. Back to 20 games over .500. Sloppy 2nd quarter, but good to see the Heat wake up and put this game away.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mike and House are +22 and +26 respectively tonight.


And it's obvious they deserve to be part of the regular rotation.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good to see we figured out the defense. Good grief. If not for garbage time we probably would have held them to like 20 points in the half. 

Good win. You beat the teams you're supposed to beat. Got to rest the Big three.

Get ready for a big game on Thursday now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heated said:


> And it's obvious they deserve to be part of the regular rotation.


I think they are now.

Starters are:
Chalmers
Wade
Lebron
Bosh
Z

Main bench guys:
Joel
Mike
JJ
House

I think House has taken Arroyo's spot for now. And if Chalmers keeps turning the ball over, we'll see less and less of him too.

What will be interesting is figuring out how to fit Haslem into this team come playoff time. Seems like right now a lot of it is situational.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade is my vote for POTG


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller is so damn good and will be so damn important. Now we know why he was such a huge signing this offseason. Please stay healthy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Who we got Thursday?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Who we got Thursday?


@ Orlando


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Damn, Joel is the king of lean stat lines:
> 
> 0 pts
> 0 rbs
> ...


He had two blocks in the first half (a nice fastbreak block on Anthony Parker) and the official box score had him with 0 at the half.

We need the guy who does Chris Paul's assist stat padding to do our stats for Joel so he can get the blocks he rightfully deserves.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That will be interesting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Mike Miller is so damn good and will be so damn important. Now we know why he was such a huge signing this offseason. Please stay healthy.


Haha. Everytime I watch him run up the court, I think his leg or arm is going to fall off. He looks like Greg Oden's grandpa out there.

Somehow he grits it out though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Best part about Miller is he's not afraid to get in there and mix it up and scramble for loose balls, intangibles part deuce.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Or Thunder Dan part deux. I like that comparison Spo made. Mike just needs a cool nickname now :yes:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I nominate 'Tru Grit' :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I knew Miller could defend and rebound, but is anyone else pleasantly surprised at just how well he can rebound? Every time he goes up I have confidence he'll be tapping it out or getting the board.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like "true grit" for Miller.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He's been great on the offensive boards. He's very good at setting himself up to be at the right spot to grab an offensive rebound


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike's always been a good rebounder. He breaks the status quo, tall white, perimeter guy mold in that regard, so people don't expect it. Imagine Kapono boarding like him.


----------

